# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  How low of a dose wkly TestEnan is not detectable (won't mess with the t:e ratio???

## Hiphopharry

How low of a dose of an estered testosterone (I am running enanthate at 200 per week) is required in order not to fail a test, and not to go over 6:1 in the t:e ratio?? 
Anyone?

----------


## mark_newcastle

test e can be detected for 3 months, im not sure what level wouldn't effect the t:e ratio too much though, sorry.

maybe try a low dose of test suspension ED, detection time only 1-3 days.

----------


## ishot2pac69

I concur, why such a low test level anyway, gains wont be that great. especially if you have to get tested and risk something

----------


## Hiphopharry

I am running 100 test prop 2x a week, with 200 test enanthate , as well as 38 mg of Anavar every day. I will cut the Avavar out 3 weeks before test time and cut the prop. 2 weeks before. The Test enanthate I will stop 3 weeks prior when I end the Anavar. The Anavar and prop will not be detected, but the enanthate had a detect time of 3 months, unless, I have read, you use a low dose. 
My question is, how low of a dose can I run?????

I respond well to AS and have already put on 5 lbs in the first week alone.

----------


## Hiphopharry

Yo! Mods! Anyone? I need some knowledge!!
PLEASE!
Will only 200 mg of test enanthate show up on a drug test, or is it low enough not to disrupt the T:E ratio????? :Hmmmm:

----------


## shujaat

even if u take 100mg of test ethan before the blood test its going to be detected so dont try it if there is chance for ban.....

----------


## SS1476

Dont quote me on this...

But if the body only produces ~40-70mg per wk 
naturally,what do you think the test would show?

----------


## shujaat

yes its rite body produces that much test but its the esters which are found in testing......

----------


## Housemoney

^^^wrong. if you are over the limit 6:1 or 4:1 whatever the sanction may be, then further testing is done by carbon isotope to detect synthetic test. Esters are not tested for with test in the first screening.

----------


## Buschlightcan

The guy thinks that testing is determined by your testosterone level from a blood test. It is not however. They look for the synthetic compound in the body.

----------


## The_Canibal

> The guy thinks that testing is determined by your testosterone level from a blood test. It is not however. They look for the synthetic compound in the body.



bingo... :Wink/Grin:

----------

